# Got a Canceled Contract Today



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Today I am out salting our ½ inch of lake effect fluff at 2am, when a lake effect band comes in, (not on radar) and dumps 2” an hour for an hour and a half at 06:30am. I call the guys in at 06:30am to get started.

They get to this customer at 08:00 to plow and he says I am too late; it is plow by 7am. Ok there is only 2.5” on the ground. 

I try to explain this to him, and he wanted nothing to do with what I was trying to explain.

In my contract it states 7am weather permitting (depending on what time it starts to snow, and it has too be meet by the trigger point 1st. (3” is his trigger point) He also called one night for a push with a half inch of snow. 

I say I will refund your money for the contract minus the four trips that I have plowed this year. (Contract also says 30day cancellation; all services rendered must be paid in full,) 

He then goes on to say that I robed him on his money, and wants a full refund, 

I do not agree to that. I plowed it I deserve my money for doing it.

His BP finally came down, and tells me, I am right, and he still wants to still use my company. I say your refund will be in the mail tomorrow. 



At least it was not a big account.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

he is kicking him self in the ass now


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

That blows . People have no clue . I hope he enjoys trying to find someone and then trust the service they get . I had some problem my customer and I had a agreement to hit every 3 inches . One storm started areound 1 pm I got to plow first time around 4 . He told me to wait until storm was done . I asked him if he likes to shovel 14 inches all at once or shovel with the storm ? He said he likes to do it in little bits it saves his back . I said the same thing with my $50,000 truck it doesn't like to push that much snow at once and I don't want to break it just because you don't want to be plowed more then once this storm . So after the storm I got my money and then told him he needs to find a new plow guy.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

woody617;1914378 said:


> That blows . People have no clue . I hope he enjoys trying to find someone and then trust the service they get . I had some problem my customer and I had a agreement to hit every 3 inches . One storm started areound 1 pm I got to plow first time around 4 . He told me to wait until storm was done . I asked him if he likes to shovel 14 inches all at once or shovel with the storm ? He said he likes to do it in little bits it saves his back . I said the same thing with my $50,000 truck it doesn't like to push that much snow at once and I don't want to break it just because you don't want to be plowed more then once this storm . So after the storm I got my money and then told him he needs to find a new plow guy.


yea lot of customers dont understand why we plow thru the storm... Well there has to be a simple reason right?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Best thing you could of done,refund and be done with him.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is why I can't see myself getting into residential. Home owners can be extremely moody...and cheap. I just don't have the patience to deal with it. 

You made the right move no continuing on with him, I'm sure you would continue having issues.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Was this a residential customer?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like a friend made him an offer and he wanted to find a way out...


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Good move. Thank you but good luck.

That was the old hustle bustle lake effect out of nowhere yesterday. I was just heading to breakfast after sidewalks and salt and had to make some quick moves and scrape some lots and areas that don't get salt every event. I Just finished a lot as the first nurse was pulling in.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

procut;1914609 said:


> Was this a residential customer?


I only have a hand full of them, now less then a hand full. Commercial can be just as bad, some times worse. They are a little more understanding, and know how the weather works. They most likely got a complaint from a customer, that a women got here shoe's wet. LOL.. I have got a call for that.

Got a call the other day from a commercial customer that I was using too much salt and it rusted out his 1999 van. I live in Rochester NY the road salting capital of the world, 2nd is the 716ers G.V


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

anywhere in western ny....


----------



## EWS (Nov 16, 2013)

I got a cancelled contract today also.. First one in 14 years of plowing.. it was a new customer we took on this year... we have only had 3 plowable events but have been to the customer 15 times... They call for under 2 inches *****ing we didnt come and shovel the sidewalks... They called for ice because the snow pile melted and there was a few spots of ice near it... I should have known better after the first day it snowed a half inch they called me *****ing that we didnt come even though the contract says 2 inches... You cant please everyone..


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Got something similar with one residential last year, who cancelled on me just before xmas, this year. Wanted me to leave slush in the drive as there wasn't enough to plow (according to him). Told him there is no way in hell that I'd try and bust it up with my FEL if he left ridges from tire tracks and it froze. He was not impressed. Glad he cancelled on me, what a pain in the ass anyway.



woody617;1914378 said:


> That blows . People have no clue . I hope he enjoys trying to find someone and then trust the service they get . I had some problem my customer and I had a agreement to hit every 3 inches . One storm started areound 1 pm I got to plow first time around 4 . He told me to wait until storm was done . I asked him if he likes to shovel 14 inches all at once or shovel with the storm ? He said he likes to do it in little bits it saves his back . I said the same thing with my $50,000 truck it doesn't like to push that much snow at once and I don't want to break it just because you don't want to be plowed more then once this storm . So after the storm I got my money and then told him he needs to find a new plow guy.


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

I have People call me and ask if I can only come for 6'' or more. Not going to happen!

Then I have people that want it cleared every 2'' which I have no problem with that, but then they have to be out of the driveway by 6 and it just started snowing at five. Come 6:00 1'' is in the drive and the call saying they don't want or cant (Not sure how) drive over it.

OK..................so then should I send you over a new contract for a 1'' trigger?
He says ''Well no I don't want that for every storm just in the morning!''

"In my head"....OK so you cant drive over an inch in the morning but you can at night or in the afternoon?

Anyways its still 2'' but the point is, It will always be something, that's not going to change. Its your company and you should only adjust if its worth you time.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Idiots, nothing but gawdamn idiots....



UnitedInc;1916117 said:


> I have People call me and ask if I can only come for 6'' or more. Not going to happen!
> 
> Then I have people that want it cleared every 2'' which I have no problem with that, but then they have to be out of the driveway by 6 and it just started snowing at five. Come 6:00 1'' is in the drive and the call saying they don't want or cant (Not sure how) drive over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Had a call today for plowing any time there is more than 6 inches....because they don't have a lot of spare money for regular service...no thanks.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1916745 said:


> Had a call today for plowing any time there is more than 6 inches....because they don't have a lot of spare money for regular service...no thanks.


I normally nail em to the wall if they did that. If they dont like the price I will not plow


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I get the distinct feeling that if I asked for $40 when I did plow (small driveway, in and out in 4 minutes easy) they would say SURE! Then I would plow 4 times, send a bill, and never see a dime. If they don't have money for a $20 push each time, why will they have $40 when I do have to go beat the snot out of the plow? They won't.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

So you did salt at 2am basically and then it snowed a little by 630am and because their contract wanted it "clear" by 7am they automatically consider that the breach and terminated you? thats rough for 2" or whatever, especially if it wasn't even forecasted and you still responded in what 1 or 1.5hrs to be there?

Some accounts are better gotten rid of sooner than later.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I lost one today. NO snow just 30 mph winds all night. Serious drifting in spots but others lots, not a thing. I go to this account as it a motel. There is another crew doing it with a tractor and loader, payloader, skid, and tractor pulling a box scraper...yes there farmers. I stop and I talk there like well were trying to drum up business as they farm 5000 acres, 6 semi and trailers, and run an excavation business. They then ask how much i need becasue we do alot of snow so I asked what the world what about youself...well gotta keep this equipment running. Going rate so they said $50 / hour. Then I go inside talk to the manager, well you were always great and I understand you have alot of accounts, these guys do a grocery store next door and have always been asking for our business so thanks. That was it, out the door I went.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

That's wrong. The least he could have done was let you know so you didn't waste your time driving there


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I had 1 cancel. I called him 2 times in November. Texted twice him every time I got no response. I figured he didn't want my services anymore. So he calls me yesterday twice. I call him back he say hey you haven't done the lot I said you have not responded to the email text or phone calls I tell him i I can service his property it will be at the end of the day he said why i said my route is full he says that's bull i said no what's bull is you didn't respond to me sooner i also stated i was increasing the price he said no thanks i said that is fine you win some you lose some


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

rjigto4oje;1918954 said:


> I had 1 cancel. I called him 2 times in November. Texted twice him every time I got no response. I figured he didn't want my services anymore. So he calls me yesterday twice. I call him back he say hey you haven't done the lot I said you have not responded to the email text or phone calls I tell him i I can service his property it will be at the end of the day he said why i said my route is full he says that's bull i said no what's bull is you didn't respond to me sooner i also stated i was increasing the price he said no thanks i said that is fine you win some you lose some


Dude......commas, periods. Please. Make it so we can actually read it


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Sawboy;1919034 said:


> Dude......commas, periods. Please. Make it so we can actually read it


Sorry this dumbphone is really a pain in the a$$


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

jvm81;1918368 said:


> I lost one today. NO snow just 30 mph winds all night. Serious drifting in spots but others lots, not a thing. I go to this account as it a motel. There is another crew doing it with a tractor and loader, payloader, skid, and tractor pulling a box scraper...yes there farmers. I stop and I talk there like well were trying to drum up business as they farm 5000 acres, 6 semi and trailers, and run an excavation business. They then ask how much i need becasue we do alot of snow so I asked what the world what about youself...well gotta keep this equipment running. Going rate so they said $50 / hour. Then I go inside talk to the manager, well you were always great and I understand you have alot of accounts, these guys do a grocery store next door and have always been asking for our business so thanks. That was it, out the door I went.


Huh? I don't understand that last part.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Not much to understand, he got the axe...



oldmankent;1919890 said:


> Huh? I don't understand that last part.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Well yeah. But why? because the other guys were basically working for free?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, that's the way I read it. F'ing lowballers....



oldmankent;1920332 said:


> Well yeah. But why? because the other guys were basically working for free?


----------

